# can i use a t5 light ideal for salt/marine tanks?



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

I was ready to set it up and i noticed (from the box) that its only for salt water/reef tanks and im using it in my 55g lowtech.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...9/cl0/coralifeswt5aqualightdoublestriplight48

can i use this and just replace the bulbs for plant/color max bulbs? or do i really have to buy the one for freshwaters.

Thanks


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey im pritty sure its just the saltwater version because of the stock bulbs it comes with i bet the 50/50 stuff etc. if anything they make the lamp more resistant then FW bc of the salt. but thats anyones guess.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Tropicana is correct. The call it SW Version due to the kelvin rating on the bulbs.


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

Why don't u just buy the freshwater version it already has the bulb u need and its the same price.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Or if you still have the reciept, you can just refund it and buy a planted version one.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol u may be able to get this much cheaper as i did. i got the 24" FW version for 80$ not 108$. look up a few sites and print off their prices + shipping prices to where u live and if its less then BA's price then bring in a printed copy and they will give you that price. They said it must be Canadian Dollers or a Canadian site. GL. They actually call that store and order it at that price to replace the one you take from them lol.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I personally have swapped out the bulbs from a SW for a FW 
and there is a place that sells the bulbs cheap .. Ill just have to find the url 
nothing happend to the ballast


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> lol u may be able to get this much cheaper as i did. i got the 24" FW version for 80$ not 108$. look up a few sites and print off their prices + shipping prices to where u live and if its less then BA's price then bring in a printed copy and they will give you that price. They said it must be Canadian Dollers or a Canadian site. GL. They actually call that store and order it at that price to replace the one you take from them lol.


hmmm i'll try that as i know some Canadian site... 
really worked? which BA did u go to?


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

UnderTheSea said:


> Tropicana is correct. The call it SW Version due to the kelvin rating on the bulbs.


So is there any harm (or advantage) in using the S/W (10,000 kelvin), rather than the F/W (6,700 kelvin) bulb in a F/W tank with plants and tropical fish in it?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's just the colour of the plants you see - under a high K bulb, the plants will look wierd, as the predominant wavelength in high K bulbs is in the blue/violet range. A the lower K rating, there are more yellow, green and reds, which make for much more colourful and lush looking plants.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd say stick with the 6,700K. For some reason, I find that they bring out the red in the plant. If you have red plants that is ....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I'd say stick with the 6,700K. For some reason, I find that they bring out the red in the plant. If you have red plants that is ....


nah its all green... ferns, amazon swords


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey greenterror23, i went to the BA's in Newmarket but im sure it should work at any location. its like a policy lol. They Guarantee the Lowest prices! haha fail.


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> Hey greenterror23, i went to the BA's in Newmarket but im sure it should work at any location. its like a policy lol. They Guarantee the Lowest prices! haha fail.


arite i'll try that and thanks for the help everyone.


----------

